# effect of long term visa from another EU country



## brno2015 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, 

it is really nice that i found this forum. i have some questions related to moving to germany. 

I am not from south east asia working in czech republic. currently, i am holding long term resident permit in czech for 2 years until september 2015, that means that with that card i am able to live in another schengen countries for 3 months in 6 months period. 

i am really interested to find opportunities in germany. my background is materials engineering. i have limited german knowledge. 

i wonder with the card that i have, is it better for me to apply job seeker visa or i just send my application from czech ? and what the effect by having long term resident permit in another schengen countries if we want to apply some jobs in germany ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> currently, i am holding long term resident permit in czech for 2 years until september 2015, that means that with that card i am able to live in another schengen countries for 3 months in 6 months period.


No, with a long term resident permit in the Czech Republic, you are entitled to VISIT other Schengen countries for up to 90 days in any rolling 180 day period. You don't have any residence privileges in other Schengen countries.

You can apply for jobs in Germany, but you would have to have your employer sponsor your visa application if you wound up with a job offer in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

brno2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> it is really nice that i found this forum. i have some questions related to moving to germany.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

If you would like to consider the Netherlands as an alternative destination, it would be worth your while looking at the following site which is a government initiative to attract highly skilled workers: Highly skilled migrants | I amsterdam


----------

